# SS 16.05.15 - Suk "Asrael Symphony"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Josef Suk (1874 - 1935)*

_Asrael Symphony in C minor, Op. 27_

1. Andante sostenuto
2. Andante
3. Vivace
4. Adagio
5. Adagio e maestoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Another new one for me this weekend. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 69707


Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll go for the Mackerras/Czech Philharmonic Recording.


----------



## D Smith

Mackerras here as well. This is an excellent live recording of this piece.



Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for the Mackerras/Czech Philharmonic Recording.


----------



## Haydn man

realdealblues said:


> Another new one for me this weekend. I'll be listening to:
> 
> View attachment 69707
> 
> 
> Vaclav Neumann/Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


Same version for me and likewise a work I have not heard before


----------



## ptr

The Asrael is one of my favourites!

A friend of mine and I did a survey of all the commercially available recorded versions about 2005 and this was the top choice (and we have both discussed releases since, but for either of us none have come close.. )









Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Rafael Kubelik

/ptr


----------



## Mika

This one from Spotify:



Mahlerian said:


> I'll go for the Mackerras/Czech Philharmonic Recording.


and this one from local library on next week :


----------



## maestro267

A work I've known about for a while, but I only got a recording of this year.

Czech PO/Neumann (part of that glorious boxset pictured above)


----------



## Orfeo

ptr said:


> The Asrael is one of my favourites!
> 
> A friend of mine and I did a survey of all the commercially available recorded versions about 2005 and this was the top choice (and we have both discussed releases since, but for either of us none have come close.. )
> 
> View attachment 69710
> 
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Rafael Kubelik
> 
> /ptr


I concur. The strings have that menacing articulation and projection about them that cause chills on your spine. Call me crazy, but I find Svetlanov's reading with the Russian Federation quite as compelling as some of the great ones (Talich, Pešek, Bělohlávek, Mackerras). It's not a perfect performance, and the recorded sound is not the state of the art, but Svetlanov's pacing is ideally nuanced, patient, and cultivated (the transition from hell and anguish to quiet resignation and uneasy peace that closes the finale (andante maestoso to adagio e mesto) is the most magical I've ever heard). His Adagio is poetic and liquid, and I admire the response of his orchestra (its brass sounds threatening and imposing, which I think reinforces the anguish of the work very well). It's a very special recording worth seeking out.


----------



## Alfacharger

The first cd issue of the Vaclav Neumann Czech Philharmonic Orchestra recording for me.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Did you know that in the Asrael symphony Suk is quoting the main theme of his fairy-tale suite "Pohadka"? Most likely in remembrance of happy days with his wife.
It is one of the most poignant moments in... just about all music that I know.

I also like Mackerras and Ashkenazy's recordings plus there is another relatively recent one with the Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra under Claus Peter Flor.


----------



## brotagonist

I had never heard of this.

I'll hear Kubelik/Bavarian RSO.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I love this piece and find Suk to be a somewhat underrated Composer. I'll be listening to *Jiri Belohlavek & the Czech Philharmonic.*


----------



## omega

I have never heard of this symphony, neither of the composer 

I'll have a go with Mackerras.


----------



## maestro267

The brass in this symphony is incredible! The climax of the first movement is so crushing, with pounding bass drum strokes.


----------



## tuffy

Jiri Belohlavek's version is the one I have. I should probably listen to more versions as this is a work I love.


----------



## Autocrat

New for me as well, mine was









Ashkenazy/Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra via Spotify.


----------



## Corvus

I have listened to the Ashkenazy version. It is my favorite. The part where the drum is beating loudly sounds like death pounding on the door...terrifying!


----------



## Joachim Raff

Since this thread was posted the piece is increasing with popularity. Here is my favourite from this Czech composer


----------



## Ears

ptr said:


> The Asrael is one of my favourites!
> 
> A friend of mine and I did a survey of all the commercially available recorded versions about 2005 and this was the top choice (and we have both discussed releases since, but for either of us none have come close.. )
> 
> View attachment 69710
> 
> 
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra u. Rafael Kubelik
> 
> /ptr


Surprised you didn't choose Talich (1952): Supraphon 11 1999-2 001


----------



## Merl

Alfacharger said:


> The first cd issue of the Vaclav Neumann Czech Philharmonic Orchestra recording for me.


I think I still have this (under the stairs) on vinyl as well as digitally.


----------



## CnC Bartok

This is a real masterpiece, one of the great works of its - or any - time. Not easy listening, the nature of its inspiration is pretty obvious without reading the programme notes.....
I have 15 CDs of this work, from Talich to the new generation, Hrusa and Netopil. Totally impossible to choose a best, but if pressed I'd go for Kubelik or Mackerras. Libor Pešek has been spun today, in honour of a great conductor's passing.


----------

